# How to Hanes/Gildan print their tagless tags



## romaneleven (Jan 19, 2012)

So i am aware of a few methods of printing tags like screen printing the inside of it and print on to transfer papers and then heat transfer. Does anyone know any other more efficient ways to do it if printing in large quanities like how Hanes and other brands print tagless tags?

Thanks!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Several different methods are used. Thermal heat press labels is one way. Or pad printing. To get true production you'll need specialized automated equipment made specifically for applying labels.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In a big volume operation, pad printing would be the cheapest....


----------

